# Jim stoppanis shortcut to size



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/shortcut-to-size.html

Anyone tried this and got any results from this programme?


----------



## ftz (Feb 29, 2012)

started this today. no results so far ;-)


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks good to me but wanted to hear some great stories haha! Let me know how you progress!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Interesting


----------



## ftz (Feb 29, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Looks good to me but wanted to hear some great stories haha! Let me know how you progress!


will do mate. worked out that i need approx 4000 cals according to his calculator. if i start getting a belly i'l adjust the carbs a bit i think and see what happens. but will try to give it a good go.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

ftz said:


> will do mate. worked out that i need approx 4000 cals according to his calculator. if i start getting a belly i'l adjust the carbs a bit i think and see what happens. but will try to give it a good go.


Similar to me, I think I'll need to cut the carbs he advises as I'm not super lean anyway. My sessions are time bound due to work so I'll be splitting it up and doing 5 sessions with arms having there own day. Not sure if I'll follow it by the book or make slight adjustments?


----------

